Ask HN: What do you think is missing from entrepreneurship/startup podcasts? - seregarev
======
seregarev
I'll get this conversation started. I love shows like How I Built This and Tim
Ferriss' show, but too often the people they interview are so experienced that
the gloss over the "how" part, and I always feel like I want the meaty
substantive parts. But I get that it's difficult to do when you're attempting
to tell someone's entire life story in 45-1hr.

